# Beardie List



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

I know this will have been done before so i apologise in advance but i wanted some reassurance that I've made note of everything i needto buy over the next week or so to get set up ready for my first beardie  Here's the list I've come up with, any other suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.

List as follows:

Vivarium 4 x 2 x 2 (Not sure whether its better to partition the Viv to start off with then open it out later or just leave it as is as see how it goes)
Tile and grout for the base of the viv.
Arcadia D3+ 12% UV tube 36"
Arcadia starter fitting
Ceramic basking bulb fitting (Gonna try B&Q, other suggestions welcome)
Spot bulb for basking (Asda/B&Q) Was gonna pick up a few packets and experiment with different wattages.
Habistat dimming thermostat
Limestone Flour for calcium dusting weekdays (If this is ok to use for beardies)
Nutrobal For weekends
Infrared Temp Gun
Either a Lucky reptile thermometer with the ability to measure 2 sources at once or 2 digital thermometers.
Basking rocks/Bark/Decor. Was thinking either some rocks from B&Q or making my own with polystyrene. (see how brave i feel lol)
Food Bowl
And of course crickets (Im assuming micros for a young beardie, know the rule about between the eyes ) 
Plenty greenery which i've made a list of from the nutrition guide on here.
And lastly something to store the crickets in as was looking to order in bulk of maybe 1000 while its young, not quite worked that one out yet lol

Anyway that's it... I think i remembered everything. Will also be getting some reptile friendly spray for tank cleaning but other than that that's all i can think of. If anyone can see something I've missed please let me know


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

I'm looking to get first beardie soon and stuck on where to buy stuff  any recommendations?


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

I've just been looking online... A few things like bowls and such will either be eBay or Our local reptile shop. As for the lighting and such I've found most of my stuff here Reptilekeeping The online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. (dunno what they're like) or Livefoods which alot of people on the forum seem to recommend. As for the things like basking bulb/fitting and stones and such I'm just gonna look around B&Q and see if i can find what I need.


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

you could do with a reflector for the uv tube.


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Andi Mack said:


> you could do with a reflector for the uv tube.



Cheers, Arcadia reflector been added to the list :thumb:


----------



## Quiller (Sep 8, 2008)

For my Viv of similar size I use a 100w basking lamp and it's excellent. That and my Dimmer Stat hold the temps spot on.

And for the Crix I use a big plastic (toybox) tub from Ikea. I've sanded the sides to about halfway up to increase the crawl space, and stand it on a heat pad. I have to clean it out every few weeks to keep the s:censor:t and smell down, but it's no great shakes.


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Quiller said:


> For my Viv of similar size I use a 100w basking lamp and it's excellent. That and my Dimmer Stat hold the temps spot on.
> 
> And for the Crix I use a big plastic (toybox) tub from Ikea. I've sanded the sides to about halfway up to increase the crawl space, and stand it on a heat pad. I have to clean it out every few weeks to keep the s:censor:t and smell down, but it's no great shakes.



Thanks for very much for your help!!! The cricket storage was the one thing stumping me :2thumb:


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

yep thats all good there mate!

a few tips more than anything,
use a rock under the spotlight as it holds a warm belly heat, good for digestion
and it should be alright in a 4 fter, mine was!

i nutrobal mine on wed and sat, just to spread it, you may want to consider?
im glad you have came and found out what you need before getting the beardie 

have fun, they are amazing pets 
(any problems or questions pm me, im happy to help )


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

danoc2005 said:


> yep thats all good there mate!
> 
> a few tips more than anything,
> use a rock under the spotlight as it holds a warm belly heat, good for digestion
> ...


Thanks for the advice :2thumb: much appreciated. Only reason i had calcium down for weekdays and vits weekends was because every post ive read so far on the forums about beardies they've all said they do it this way. Just following the crowd i guess


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Good list exactly wots on mine :lol2:
Only my viv is gonna b 6x2x2 and wondering whether to use one 48in uvb (arcadia) or 2 of the other sizes (eg 30in and 24in) or 2 compact.. don't wanna get that bit wrong....

Going to get the wood for mine on Saturday, got some other bits off ebay, glass runners etc....

Getting there bit by bit...Good tip about the calcium and nutribal will use it when I get my beardies...sooner rather than later I hope....:whistling2:

Good luck with yours Squonk...


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

Pagananaka said:


> Good list exactly wots on mine :lol2:
> Only my viv is gonna b 6x2x2 and wondering whether to use one 48in uvb (arcadia) or 2 of the other sizes (eg 30in and 24in) or 2 compact.. don't wanna get that bit wrong....
> 
> Going to get the wood for mine on Saturday, got some other bits off ebay, glass runners etc....
> ...


Don't use compacts, they are known for causing eye issues.

One big tube would be far cheaper considering they only last for about 6 months. Also most people use a 36" tube in a 48" viv, so a 48" tube should do the job.


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

compacts are only good with arboreal species imo.
sorry for insulting intelligence and all but they require tall vivs rather than long such as beardies.

make sure the UV runs the whole length of the viv, deffo that its by the basking spot.

yeah the nutrabol thing is just what i do, it may not work better, or it might, i just think that spreading it out may increase the ammount of it being diffused...? just my opinion though 

anyway, like i said any questions or problems then pm me!


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks *Pagananaka  Good luck with yours too... :2thumb:



And thanks for the suggestion about the calcium and vits danoc2005, mentioned this to the other half, he doesn't know anything about reptiles but said this sounds sensible to space it out  We will be going shopping this weekend to look at vivs  can't wait!! :lol2:*


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

squonk said:


> i know this will have been done before so i apologise in advance but i wanted some reassurance that i've made note of everything i needto buy over the next week or so to get set up ready for my first beardie  here's the list i've come up with, any other suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> List as follows:
> 
> ...


 
dont forget the beardie lol !


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't grout the tiles, just get them cut to fit tightly it's easier and makes cleaning easier if any waste did penetrate the grout I also hear it makes removing the tiles and absoloute pain should you upgrade the viv or want to sell.

you may also want to get:
bulb guard(so if bulb explodes or somehow comes loose it won't smash as easy oh and your beardy won't be able to get within direct contact with basking bulbs.

UV light reflector to ensure maximum use of UVB tube.

Water/foodish

I would get some branches and I collected the rocks myself and cleaned them with disinfectant, rinsed with clean water, dried and then baked for a couple of hours.

For that many crickets buy one of those plastic storage containers(make sure it's higher than the crickets can jump) and I would get larger crickets than micro for sure maybe 3rd instar? I also use a large plastic storage container for bathing him in and one for feeding mine his cockroaches in(only because I don't want to let them infest my home lol.

goodluck
austin


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice  Was just wondering about having the larger viv to start off with. With it being 24" high and the basking and uv tube needing to be within 6 inches of the dragon how is this acomplished?


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

And excuse my ignorance about the food, I cant really tell on the internet pics how big the crix are.


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Think high basking platforms for both spot light and uvb light. Gonna arrange something so the beardies can climb up and bask as needed...there r pics on the forum somewhere that show wot I mean...

not always good at explaining...or have heard suggestion of uvb light being suspended on chain so can be lowered and highered....makes a bit of sense but dunno how practical it is...

well have now got the 'shell' of my viv all done, bloody hell its bigger than i thought :gasp: dunno why but a tape measured 6 feet is nowt to a 3D image...its massive....:whistling2:


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

I bet it looks huge  and Ive been looking through some pics today for ideas for basking spots  Well i got a quote from a guy on the forums who makes vivs so as soon as i have the funds i'll be contacting him again. In the meantime I'm just gonna buy bits and bobs, sadly one of my cats needs an operation and so the money Ive saved will be spent on him first so the beardie will be on hold for a few weeks longer.


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww poor cat, hope all goes well and are better soon as possible.

Yes it does, hubby said WTF and when we were moving into it :lol2:....i car
Did ask if he preferred it a tad smaller and even measured out a foot off each piece but he said he couldnt be 'bothered' so I carried on...

Keep getting wot bits ya can, before ya know it all you'll need is the viv and beardie...Got some 5ft branches waiting in the outhouse...need to get rid of the bark, wash n dry etc...:whip:


----------



## Kat09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

just a thought - a few more things you may want to consider buying for your beardy (random bits that arn't essential but could be useful in the future).

Kricket keeper - your beardy is going to eat LOOOTS of crix and as you may have guessed buying in bulk can make things cheaper. I bought a cricket keeper to hold livefood and they're really good. They also have tubes - and because crix crawl into dark places..this makes it really easy to feed your beardy - pull out a tube...put in fridge to make them slow for a while...open end and put in your calcium dust/nutrabol...shake...and feed.

Just make sure you have some masking tape on hand - although they;re really good for holding your bugs...houdini's do exist and do escape...theres a few gaps you'll want to shore up - particularly the holes above the 'flip screens' - you'll know what I mean if you look at one'.

Bug gel - its an easy way of feeding your crix water without them drowning in it....its nasty looking stuff, and you replace it daily elsewise mould can form on it from uneaten food. But reduces your loss of crickets to drowning no end.

Food/water bowl for crickets.

Kitchen Scales (preferably digital) - good for keeping an eye on Beardy wait. Best case - nice to see how they're gaining weight as they're gaining length. Worst case - good way of keeping an eye on beardy wait if you're concerned they're not eating/ill etc (I hope this doesn't happen to you but, at some point in your beardies life, it may be under the weather - scales are great for keeping an eye on term and ensuring the're nice and healthy!)



Hope it helps...


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Pagananaka said:


> Awww poor cat, hope all goes well and are better soon as possible.
> 
> Yes it does, hubby said WTF and when we were moving into it :lol2:....i car
> Did ask if he preferred it a tad smaller and even measured out a foot off each piece but he said he couldnt be 'bothered' so I carried on...
> ...


:lol2: if he's anything like my other half he just sits back and lets me get on with it, we get our own way in the end :Na_Na_Na_Na: Gonna buy all the smaller things i can afford now... then the more expensive stuff after my cats op then the viv, then gonna run it for a while and make sure the temps are all as they should, probably put up some pics in case anyone can suggest anything i can change for the better. As for the beardie I havent decided where to go yet, whether to look for a breeder or try a reptile shop.


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

Kat09 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just a thought - a few more things you may want to consider buying for your beardy (random bits that arn't essential but could be useful in the future).
> 
> ...



Thank you  was gonna buy a cricket keeper but wasnt sure how many they held, was considering getting a tank for them if i have the space. Probably decide when I'm all set up viv wise.... crix will be the last thing i buy before going out for the beardie so got plenty time to think about it. Thanks again for your advice


----------

